
Mark Zuckerberg is asking for donations to help families detained at the border - dsr12
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10105029863405211
======
394549
> Mark has raised $16,658 for Texas Civil Rights Project

That's pretty underwhelming considering has a net worth of $75,600,000,000.

He could donate orders of magnitude more than what he'll raise without even
_noticing_ the decrease in his wealth.

~~~
cmurf
75B*9%/365/24 = ~$776,712 per hour

